# Was ist toll an Helene Fischer



## collins (3 Mai 2011)

Was ist toll an Helene Fischer??
Silbereisen zählt nicht dazu!!!


----------



## Barricade (3 Mai 2011)

Nichts


----------



## illyhund (3 Mai 2011)

timmt, eigentlich nichts


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

Barricade schrieb:


> Nichts





illyhund schrieb:


> timmt, eigentlich nichts



Dieses "Nichts" würd ich gern mal pimpern


----------



## alexhoerath (3 Mai 2011)

frag ich mich auch, bei der Umfrage schönster Schlagerstar ist es anders rum.


----------



## Bruce83 (3 Mai 2011)

ist doch ganz süß die kleine, sympathisch kommt sie eigentlich auch immer rüber. und egal was man von ihrer musik halten mag, singen kann sie, das muss man einfach eingestehen


----------



## tommie3 (3 Mai 2011)

Die Optik auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Harper87 (3 Mai 2011)

genau das frage ich mich auch 
was ist den nun toll an der ?? 
der nama ?? !!


----------



## collins (4 Mai 2011)

Frage war wohl falsch gestellt...
Was findet IHR an ihr toll,nicht wer findet sie alles doof :WOW:


----------



## cocomia (4 Mai 2011)

sie ist einfach eine wirklich klasse sängerin und sie lächelt immer wenn man sie sieht.


----------



## Roland I (23 Mai 2011)

sie ist sehr natürlich, nicht eingebildet wie andere


----------



## helenefan (29 Mai 2011)

was finde ich an helene fischer toll???

*alles !!!!!!*


und an die dummen kommentare hier kann i nur sagen lernt sie erstmal kennen bevor ihr urteilt!


----------



## collins (29 Mai 2011)

helenefan schrieb:


> was finde ich an helene fischer toll???
> 
> *alles !!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich einen wahren Fan :thumbup:


----------



## letmatherjunge (5 Nov. 2011)

einfach ALLES !!!


----------



## Katzun (5 Nov. 2011)

nüscht


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2011)

Alles


----------



## collins (25 Nov. 2011)

rolli schrieb:


> Alles



Ich hoffe, Du zählst Herrn Silbereisen nicht dazu  !!


----------



## derGerd (6 Dez. 2011)

Tolle Frage.

Wer sie nicht zumindest gutaussehend findet ist wohl blind. 
Wer behauptet sie könnte nicht singen ist leider taub.

Über die Musik entscheidet natürlich der Geschmack. Aber wer würde da nicht dran rumknuspern wollen?


----------



## Ragdoll (28 Dez. 2011)

Alles an ihr ist toll.
Und sie kann russisch !!


----------



## traumfrau (3 Mai 2012)

Agentlich nur das Gesicht.


----------



## neman64 (3 Mai 2012)

Sie sieht gut aus, hat fantastastische Lieder, ist immer perfekt gekleidet.
Da gibt es sicher noch viel mehr was mir im Monemnt nicht einfällt


----------



## chini72 (3 Mai 2012)

Das gesamte Paket stimmt!!


----------



## Jone (10 Mai 2012)

helenefan schrieb:


> was finde ich an helene fischer toll???
> 
> *alles !!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Mit *alles* kann ich dir nur zustimmen :thumbup: - diese Frau ist ein absoluter Traum mit einer wahnsinns Ausstrahlung, einer topp Figur und trotz ihres Erfolges immer noch bodenständig und natürlich.


----------



## redbeard (10 Mai 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Nichts



*zustimm*


----------



## Leoli44 (10 Mai 2012)

Sie ist erfolgreich. Sieht unheimlich toll aus. Und macht super Musik. 
Nicht zu verachten sind ihre Auftritte.


----------



## El_Cid (26 Sep. 2012)

Ich finde einfach ihre süße unkomplizierte Art - macht sie sexy.


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

nicht ihre musik...


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

An der Gerd: du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht, aber es ist alles an ihr so glatt,so durchgestylt so
"wie für euch gemacht", um nicht zu sagen künstlich.


----------



## Paula1977 (25 Nov. 2012)

sie hat nicht nur was das singen angeht etwas auf dem kasten, sie kann sich einfach sehen lassen.


----------



## Don76 (28 Nov. 2012)

Man muss sagen, dass Helene ein megaheißes Gerät ist, solange sie nicht irgendwas sing.


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

N i c h t s !


----------



## biwali900 (10 Juni 2013)

alles...ihr charakter ist traumhaft und vom körper muss ich ja gar nicht erst anfangen...meistens enge hosen oder kurze kleider und sehr oft einen wunderschönen ausschnitt *__* und natürlich ihr gesicht


----------



## stadtbote (10 Juni 2013)

ALLES:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Barricade (10 Juni 2013)

Gar Nichts !!


----------



## blackpanther (10 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Dieses "Nichts" würd ich gern mal pimpern


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele :thumbup:
Klar über Musik kann man streiten und auch über Aussehen. Liegt halt immer im "Auge des Betrachter". Also mir gefällt ihre äußere Erscheinung und eine gute Stimme hat sie dazu... nur die Musik selber mag ich einfach nicht!


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da nix  ... besonderes.

Yahoo


----------



## agtgmd (25 Aug. 2013)

einfach alles


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Ausstrahlung und Sympatie.......


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

einfach Alles... vom Singen bis zum Aussehen


----------



## speedx (22 Dez. 2014)

Helene ist ein absoluter Männertraum, sie sieht super hübsch aus, kann fantastisch singen und zu allem Überfluss ist sie eine ganz ganz liebe Person. Schade das ihrviele den Erfolg nicht gönnen, je bekannter sie wird desto mehr Neider kommen auf den Plan, aber so ist das halt, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten...


----------



## 5799stefan (23 Dez. 2014)

Genau sie ist einfach ein Männertraum


----------



## hoppel (2 Jan. 2015)

was isn nich toll?


----------



## Charly3 (3 Jan. 2015)

Ganz einfach: ihr Körper :crazy:


----------



## Lulu (4 Jan. 2015)

Ihre Stimme


----------



## tassilo (5 Jan. 2015)

Stellt immer mehr sich in den Vordergrund als ihre Gäste und singt bei jedem Song ihrer Gäste selber mit,die singen auch ohne Helene ganz gut ihre eigenen Songs:angry:


----------



## FischerFan (5 Jan. 2015)

Ich muss zugeben, dass mich das Überangebot an Helene auf allen Kanälen, Magazinen, etc in 2014 total angenervt hat und ich fast ein wenig froh wäre, wenn sie nach ihrer 2015 Tour mal eine längere Pause einlegt. Ja, ich war mal "Fan", auch wenn ich das Klischee ziemlich daneben finde, aber zuviel Helene kann schnell ins Gegenteil umschlagen. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, wieviel Kunstfigur dahinter steckt, wieviel man ihr tatsächlich abnehmen kann. Wahrscheinlich hört sie zuhause headbangend Metal und hasst den Schlagerpop Kram


----------



## mary jane (5 Jan. 2015)

Wer sagt, das überhaupt was toll an ihr ist?


----------



## superfan2000 (5 Jan. 2015)

Hübsches Gesicht und tolle Figur. Aber meine Lieblingssängerinnen sind die Michelle und die Andrea Jürgens.


----------



## KölscheJung1990 (6 Jan. 2015)

Sie ist eine tolle Sängerin, Tänzerin, Live Künstlerin. Als i tüpfelchen sieht sie auch einfach sehr, sehr sexy aus.


----------



## Classic (6 Jan. 2015)

Sie sieht einfach grandios aus. Leider nervt sie ziemlich und ihre Musik ist auch gräßlich.


----------



## Stoney (25 Jan. 2015)

Alles den sie ist perfect:drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## daking96 (25 Jan. 2015)

Die Frage sollte lauten, was ist nicht toll an Helene


----------



## Ddorfbaba (25 Jan. 2015)

Nasenhaarzupfer


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Jan. 2015)

*Nichts

​*


----------



## Death Row (26 Jan. 2015)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass mich das Überangebot an Helene auf allen Kanälen, Magazinen, etc in 2014 total angenervt hat und ich fast ein wenig froh wäre, wenn sie nach ihrer 2015 Tour mal eine längere Pause einlegt. Ja, ich war mal "Fan", auch wenn ich das Klischee ziemlich daneben finde, aber zuviel Helene kann schnell ins Gegenteil umschlagen. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, wieviel Kunstfigur dahinter steckt, wieviel man ihr tatsächlich abnehmen kann. Wahrscheinlich hört sie zuhause headbangend Metal und hasst den Schlagerpop Kram



Ich hab auch das Gefühl sie ist ne Alibi-Freundin für den Silbereisen


----------



## Max100 (26 Jan. 2015)

Ragdoll schrieb:


> Und sie kann russisch !!




Ist ja auch kein Wunder Елена Петровна Фишер, ist 1984 in Красноярский край geboren


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

... für mich fast Alles außer ihrer Musik, aber das ist nur das Bild der öffentlich Person.


----------



## Finderlohn (1 März 2015)

Das Tolle an ihr ist Helene Fischer!An ihr ist ALLES TOLLL!!!:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Fuchs2010 (1 März 2015)

ALLES - ausser Silbereisen natürlich


----------



## yopo (5 Mai 2015)

Ihre Brüste !


----------



## Michael Schmidt (12 Juni 2015)

Ihre Ausstrahlung und die schöne Gesangsstimme. Allerdings gibt's von ihren eigenen Titeln nur ein paar die mir gefallen.


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Juni 2015)

allgemein wird man sie als gut aussehend ansehen und sie ist sicherlich wichtig und ansehnlich für den deutschen Schlager, den sie auch ein wenig aufpoppt, aber ...

mir ist das alles zu sehr gestellt, die Wirkung ist zu sehr beabsichtigt, es geht aus meiner Sicht weniger um die Musik, sondern mehr um die Darstellung, die oberflächlich wirkungsvoll sein mag. Die Kohle sei ihr ja auch gegönnt, aber Musik ist eben nicht nur Geschäft, sondern auch echtes Gefühl.

Von daher ist sie mir zu wenig künstlerisch, also natürliche Emotionen bei der Darbietung, also zu wenig authentische Interpretation von Musik.


----------



## hamue (26 Juni 2015)

unabhängig davon, ob einem die Musik gefällt oder nicht, gut aussehen tut sie schon


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Mädchen von nebenan. Sympathisch. Sieht nicht "unantastbar" aus. Nicht übertrieben.

Deswegen mögen sie auch die Frauen.


----------



## ninodeangelo (26 Dez. 2015)

Solang sie nichts von sich gibt...alles


----------



## tvgirlslover (26 Dez. 2015)

Ihre wunderschönen Beine


----------



## Sauron04 (26 Dez. 2015)

tolle Beine und ein nettes Gesicht


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Dez. 2015)

Was ist denn das für eine dumme Frage??? 

Genauso kannst du fragen: Was ist toll an Tayor Swift? oder: Was ist toll an Metallica?

Sowohl Musik als auch Aussehen sind eine Geschmacksfrage. Zumindest hat sie eine profesionelle Ausbildung im Gegensatz zu vielen "Stars". Und hat dem deutschen Schager zu neuem Glanz verholfen.


----------



## tassilo (27 Dez. 2015)

Ihr Glaube daran,besser zu sein als Mutter Theresa


----------



## SIKRA (27 Dez. 2015)

Sieht besser aus als Heino, aber das mit dem Singen muß nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## realspike (15 Jan. 2016)

Aussehen auf jeden Fall


----------



## zrrtter443 (23 Nov. 2016)

ganz einfach so gar nix....


----------



## Slimy (30 Jan. 2017)

* Also, ich finde ihre Stimme ist geil, 

:drip: und Helene trägt immer so geile Outfits, :drip:

wie diese zum Beispiel:*






































​


----------



## bupa28 (10 Feb. 2017)

An alle Dauernörgler und Neidhammel:
Guckt und hört doch einfach mal richtig hin!


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Musikalisch halte ich sie für etwas overhyped, aber optisch macht sie schon was her. Schätze das ist im Großen und Ganzen ziemlich am "Zahn der Zeit"- läuft jedenfalls auf fast jeder Party.


----------



## Meise (19 Apr. 2017)

Na, da stehen vielleicht einige Komentare. Fakt ist aber wohl, daß Helene eine der angenehmsten Erscheinungen in diesem Geschäft ist. Gutes Aussehen, gepaart mit einem großen Können, von dem sich etliche Ihrer Kolleginnen eine riesige Scheibe abschneiden können. Hinzu kommt wohl, daß es sich immer noch um Geschmacksfragen handelt. Aber beleidigen lassen, wie in manchen Posts, muß sich Helene nicht.


----------



## congo64 (19 Apr. 2017)

Meise schrieb:


> Na, da stehen vielleicht einige Komentare. Fakt ist aber wohl, daß Helene eine der angenehmsten Erscheinungen in diesem Geschäft ist. Gutes Aussehen, gepaart mit einem großen Können, von dem sich etliche Ihrer Kolleginnen eine riesige Scheibe abschneiden können. Hinzu kommt wohl, daß es sich immer noch um Geschmacksfragen handelt. Aber beleidigen lassen, wie in manchen Posts, muß sich Helene nicht.



Gut gebrüllt Löwe ( oder Meise ) - gehe ich voll und ganz mit


----------



## capri216 (12 Mai 2017)

Ragdoll schrieb:


> Alles an ihr ist toll.
> Und sie kann russisch !!



Französisch ist aber wichtiger


----------



## helenefan (14 Mai 2017)

...alles
sie ist auf dem boden geblieben und immer freundlich 
ich hab sie 2010 das erste mal getroffen und ich werde es nicht vergessen wie sie in eile war und trotzdem noch ein foto mit mir gemacht hat echt toll .. macht nicht jede sängerin so 

zudem geben ihre lieder kraft


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Ich finde Helene super! Freue mich schon auf das Arena Konzert in Leipzig 2018


----------



## Baustert Paul (8 Okt. 2017)

love2love2love2Bei Helene Fischer stimmt einfach alles.Helene ist eine Sehr Schöne,Charmante,Bezaubernde und vor allem Sehr Sehr Sexy Sängerin.Und eine Sehr Schöne Stimme hat Sie auch.love2love2love2love2love2love2love3love3love3love3love3love3:thx::thx::thx:::


----------



## mar1971z (13 Okt. 2017)

Helene sieht super aus, ihre Musik gefällt mir (insbesondere mit dem Wandel in den letzten Jahren zu mehr Pop), ist vielseitig und sie kommt sypatisch rüber (d.h. nicht abgehoben)


----------



## Stabiflex (23 Okt. 2017)

Ich finde ihre beine bzw oberschenkel klasse


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Absolut Nichts


----------



## hoppel4711 (11 Juli 2022)

helenefan schrieb:


> was finde ich an helene fischer toll???
> 
> *alles !!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Richtig. Helene ist eine Klasse für sich. Live sensationell. Kommt immer symphatisch rüber. Kurz gesagt wie es auch mein Shirt aus der Westfalenhalle sagt :"I ❤ Helene Fischer"


----------



## Riddler (22 Juli 2022)

Musikalisch ist das komplett daneben für mich. Optisch gehört sie für mich zu den Top 3.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (22 Juli 2022)

Sie hat ein sexy Bauchnabel der ihre Lieder singt und Helene bewegt nur die Lippen dazu Syncron sodass man meint ihre lieder kommen aus ihren Mund


----------



## Big*Ben (22 Juli 2022)

Ich konnte und kann mit ihr überhaupt nichts anfangen 🤷‍♂️


----------



## goldlena (25 Juli 2022)

Sie hat eine wunderschön Figur ich würde sie gerne mal ______ ❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤


----------



## sufa (25 Juli 2022)

Naja... Also ich finde ja ihre Schenkel einfach nur wunderbar.


----------



## Big*Ben (25 Juli 2022)

Ich kann mit ihr nichts anfangen, weder mit der Musik noch mit der Optik, gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind.


----------



## haller (26 Juli 2022)

soviel zu Meinungsfreiheit und ich mag die Fischer absolut nicht Punkt.


----------



## haller (26 Juli 2022)

und andere dumm zu nennen nur weil sie anderer Meinung sind das finde ich Dumm.


----------



## Baustert Paul (29 Sep. 2022)

*Helene ist eine Sehr Schöne,Charmante,Bezaubernde und vor allem Sehr Sehr Sexy Sängerin  *🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------

